# License or permit needed



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone know if you need a license or permit to sell wild game you incubate in New York? I have searched the net can't seem to find any website. Anyone know? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow. No answer. Guess nobody knows ;-( 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

That sounds like a local ag extension question, google your county and agriculture extension , you should find it easily


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Agreed ^

I would just look up your county or state extension and ask them. It's hard for people to say on here because the rules probably vary from area to area. And everyone lives in different places.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I bet you can only sell stuff that is USDA inspected.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry,not sure. I don't do wild game only domesticated stock. Here is the e-mail of the man I contacted for poultry regs...
[email protected]

Here is the website
http://www.agriculture.ny.gov/AI/AIpoultry.html


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

In WI you do. Normally most states require a permit of some sort. Especially because most of the wild species you can raise are native to the US.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you all for responding. Special thanks to nygoatmom for the website . My sister is on a chicken forum and noone new so I said I'll ask the goat ppl. They seem to always know. Lol Thanks!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Do you need a permit to raise the wild game you plan on selling?
And usually you only need a permit to buy and possess the game.
Is this quail? Or pheasant of some type?
With quail, some states do require a sale permit, but it may be combined with your breeder permit, if that is require. NY might only require a possession permit, I don't know for sure.
You should be able to find bylaws regarding raising/selling wild game on your states government website. It would probably be in the fish & game section, under possession. 
I'll try to find it for you.


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

Here ya go!

http://www.dec.ny.gov/permits/25010.html


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you so much. It's for peasant and turkey. I will pass this on to my sister. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

The seller permit is possibly prohibitively expensive.
Because of precedence regarding other laws that restrict sales of a product, your sister can give birds away in exchange for a donation for operating costs of her aviary. 

She still needs the less expensive breeder/possessor permit though, but if she doesn't make more than $200 annually off her birds, then it's kind of not worth her time to actively sell game birds for profit. She could just accept donations. Like how PBS gives out gifts in exchange for donations. 

If she is making a large profit, I don't think she'll get away with using the loophole though. Game laws are very strict for a reason.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Will have an easier time if they are not an invasive species


----------

